
With its latest battle, Game of Thrones solidifies its seat on TV’s VFX throne - feross
https://arstechnica.com/?p=1496965
======
luhego
Worst battle ever. I couldn't see anything. Too much plot armor, no main
character died. Is this GOT or a disney movie?

------
a0-prw
Too dark :(

~~~
a0-prw
literally

